# For real, should I even bother getting the vaccine?



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 7, 2021)

For once I am going to stop acting like a moron (cuz fuck it you guys clearly see through it) and just outright say it: My father is trying to pressure me into getting the vaccine because he's concerned I will catch covid and suffer long term side effects from it.

I however do not trust the vaccine I keep hearing about people who know people who had it, who ended up dying shortly after having it. Not to mention all those stories of people who reported having it on social media, who then shortly died a day later after a "short illness". The fact also that the propaganda is in over drive which covers up the bad effects of the vaccine and the fact Isreal is having a surge in covid cases despite most of the population being vaccinated.

I hear a lot about blood clots and heart inflammation after the vaccine. Many of these deaths never get reported or if they do, they leave out the cause of death.

I've also heard people who have long term side effects that don't end in death, like paralysis and immune system issues.

I'm thinking also that there may be something big that will come out about the vaccine and it will turn out to be worthless/dangerous, and pointless cuz the virus will mutate around it.

What do you guys think? Should I even bother cuz I am hearing so many people say they heard of people dying shortly after having it, giving me the impression that at least a few million have died due to the vaccine and that it's simply not being reported.

Edit: Why am I getting "Dumb" for this?


----------



## MrTroll (Sep 7, 2021)

Your father deserves to be killed for trying to influence you to be un-American and get vaccinated. I recommend giving him one last chance to take Ivermectin and repent. If he refuses, then you know what you have to do.


----------



## NigKid (Sep 7, 2021)

> giving me the impression that at least a few million have died due to the vaccine and that it's simply not being reported.


you can think about the vaccine whatever you want but thats retarded

Also werent you the nigga that thought covid becomes more deadly over time?


----------



## Almighty MoeBro Nation (Sep 7, 2021)

Bruh. If a few million have died from the shot then it would be impossible to cover up. It would literally be the biggest story of the decade

Yes, you should get the vaccine. Side effects aren't impossible but they're incredibly fucking rare.  One in a million. At worst you'll probably have a fever

I think a lot of the scary side affects you've listed are /pol/fags purposefully skewing data. Two billion people are already fully vaxxed so obviously some people will have died during that time. Some could have become paralyzed, had blood clots, or have gone into comas but that doesn't make the incidents related to the vaccine


----------



## Cabelaz (Sep 7, 2021)

Honestly just do you bro. Weight the risks and make an intelligent decision based on if you consider yourself to be at risk and are exposed to it a lot. Playing the two week tango with your employer is not fun.
I kinda wish I got it, not to powerlevel too much but I got completely shit on by it as a healthy 20 something year old dude.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 7, 2021)

It doesn't matter, Reddit is already justifying bringing back lobotomies as punishment for wrong think.


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 7, 2021)

The FDA would never approve a drug that's been fast-tracked without _years_ of careful research and study. They'd be too worried that the news corporations which pharmaceutical companies have bought would do damning hitpieces, just as soon as evidence of problems makes it through the massive censorship grid the neoliberal establishment has erected in order to control your access to information.

Besides, it's not like you're going to survive this pandemic anyway.

If you don't take the vax and you die, journalists will make fun of you.
If you do take the vax and you die, then in forty or fifty years time you'll get a nice memorial park dedicated to the memory of people like you.
And if you do take the vax and DON'T die (from the vax), then you'll have the satisfaction of spending your last months on earth delirious with hunger, hunting down your neighbours, eating human flesh.

Seems like a pretty clear-cut case for vaxing, don't you think?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 7, 2021)

Solid Snek said:


> The FDA would never approve a drug that's been fast-tracked without _years_ of careful research and study. They'd be too worried that the news corporations which pharmaceutical companies have bought would do damning hitpieces, if and when evidence of problems comes forward.
> 
> Besides, it's not like you're going to survive this pandemic anyway.
> 
> ...


What the fuck are you implying?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 7, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> What the fuck are you implying?


Everyone is literally just going to die from global warming anyways with or without the vaccine.


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 7, 2021)

Almighty MoeBro Nation said:


> I think a lot of the scary side affects you've listed are /pol/fags purposefully skewing data. Two billion people are already fully vaxxed so obviously some people will have died during that time. Some could have become paralyzed, had blood clots, or have gone into comas but that doesn't make the incidents related to the vaccine



Serious-posting:

This is exactly right. It very much sounds like the stories you posted about in the OP have been acquired through a "vaccine-skeptic" (to put it generously) social media echo chamber, and at any rate "one person dies from side effects of vaccine" is a more interesting story than "hundreds of millions get vaccine and are fine."

Fully-vaxed here. The second dose knocked me on my ass for a couple days with a fever, but after that I'm fine and enjoying life without fear (and, in some states, without a mask). Pretty much the same experience as all my family members and friends who have gotten the jab. We don't make for interesting news stories, I'm afraid, but we're the vast majority.

When it comes to the vaccine, I'm pro-choice, but I also think that if you don't get it based on the fear if incredibly rare side effects (some of which might be just correlation rather than causation) you're not being very scientifically literate and I won't have much sympathy for you if you end up getting the coof unnecessarily.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 7, 2021)

Almighty MoeBro Nation said:


> Bruh. If a few million have died from the shot then it would be impossible to cover up. It would literally be the biggest story of the decade
> 
> Yes, you should get the vaccine. Side effects aren't impossible but they're incredibly fucking rare.  One in a million. At worst you'll probably have a fever
> 
> I think a lot of the scary side affects you've listed are /pol/fags purposefully skewing data. Two billion people are already fully vaxxed so obviously some people will have died during that time. Some could have become paralyzed, had blood clots, or have gone into comas but that doesn't make the incidents related to the vaccine


Going to be honest I've had multiple relatives develop pulmonary issues that now require them to be on raspatory therapy medicine because the vaccine caused heart or lung issues. They can't breathe properly and therefore become oxygen deprived.

They got the vaccine, no way in hell are they getting a booster.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Sep 7, 2021)

I got it. Never got sick, never had symptoms from vaccine, never had issues since.
But i also work out twice a day and do meal prep. So I don’t know if having a lot of comorbidities changes those facts sig


----------



## DoomsdayElite (Sep 7, 2021)

Ultimately, it's your decision. But never let anyone push you around. If you choose not to get it, your old man will just have to seethe awhile and get the fuck over it.


----------



## DicksOutForKiwigglers (Sep 7, 2021)

Here's an honest take on the vaccine. Statistically it is no more likely to kill you than Covid. You'll probably be fine. Those of us who are refusing to take it are refusing to take it due to what it represents. I'd say, as long as "Covid passports" are being talked about an issued around the country and talk of "mandatory" vaccination remains, you should refuse to take it because taking it strengthen the bullshit "for your own good" type shit that gave us the Patriot Act and other laws that have been used to errode our freedoms. There are proven alternatives to the vaccines that are more effective anyway.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Sep 7, 2021)

Are you obbesse? Are a 100 years old?
Do you need some kind of passport to go to work or some shit?
If not, then maybe no?


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Sep 7, 2021)

I wholly support everyone getting vaccinated, but it carries risks. OTOH, the current hospitalization rate in the US is far greater for the unvaccinated than the vaccinated. If you wanna try the horse paste route, you do you. If you had kids I'd say get it, you don't know what your little shits will bring home with them. But this is KiwiFarms, nobody here has kids.


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Sep 7, 2021)

be a responsible adult and stop endangering yourself and others by being unvaccinated.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 7, 2021)

Mullti Port RDRAM said:


> I wholly support everyone getting vaccinated, but it carries risks. If you wanna try the horse paste route, you do you. If you had kids I'd say get it, you don't know what your little shits will bring home with them. But this is KiwiFarms, nobody here has kids.



The Horse Paste remark (it's approved for humans just hard to get) makes me not take your post seriously no offense.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Sep 7, 2021)

OP it sounds like you already made your decision and just want validation online.


----------



## Legalion (Sep 7, 2021)

no.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 7, 2021)

Legalion said:


> no.


Why no?


----------



## Almighty MoeBro Nation (Sep 7, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> The Horse Paste remark (it's approved for humans just hard to get) makes me not take your post seriously no offense.


Just because you CAN do something doesn't mean you should. There's no proof it does anything against covid plus it's extremely fucking dangerous if taken in large doses. Best case scenario nothing happens. Worst case you die in agony shitting uncontrollably


----------



## Disheveled Human (Sep 7, 2021)

Thomas Paine said:


> OP it sounds like you already made your decision and just want validation online.


100% if he wanted an honest and true opinion he would have went to his doctor and asked if it was safe for him to get, someone who probably knows his medical history and if he is sensitive to vaccines and shots. Instead he comes to Kiwi Farms looking for answer he wants, not the correct or at least more accurate one he doesn't want to hear. Your dad seems smarter then you have some fucking faith in what he is telling you and man up don't act like an angsty rebellious teen who thinks they know more then their parents on an issue this complex because you have some sort of PHD in /pol.


----------



## Tovarisz (Sep 7, 2021)

Disheveled Human said:


> 100% if he wanted an honest and true opinion he would have went to his doctor and asked if it was safe for him to get, someone who probably knows his medical history and if he is sensitive to vaccines and shots. Instead he comes to Kiwi Farms looking for answer he wants, not the correct or at least more accurate one he doesn't want to hear. Your dad seems smarter then you have some fucking faith in what he is telling you and man up don't act like an angsty rebellious teen who thinks they know more then their parents on an issue this complex because you have some sort of PHD in /pol.


If OP is American and you tell him that he'll end up an opiate addict or a tranny, doctor will get richer though and they're important so GO FOR THE DOCTORS ORDERS BOY!

Kid, make up your own mind, take it or not, if you take it, you're a good boy, you trust the experts, you protect your dad and granddad from covid. If you don't take it, you're just a fucking extremist and good riddance dying of variant Omega.

READ THE FUCKING DATA AND DECIDE IF YOU OR YOURS ARE AT RISK OR NOT, HAVE PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY. That's my honest advice.


----------



## Legalion (Sep 7, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Why no?


Vaccine developed and rushed out in less then a year. Media and rich assholes deep throating it. All for a virus with a 98% sruvival rate. Plus the vax does not even work? ...That's a no lol


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Sep 7, 2021)

> Edit: Why am I getting "Dumb" for this?



Either this:


> I however do not trust the vaccine I keep hearing about people who know people who had it, who ended up dying shortly after having it.


...or because you ask this question on a gossip forum rather than taking time to ask a medical professional.
Still if you want an opinion from a gossip forum poster: got two shots of Pfizer. Still alive. Still well. No side effects other than being a little groggy and tired for a day after each shot.
Other than this personal experience - go ask a doctor. If your circulatory system is somehow compromised or you have some other condition, be sure to mention this to the doctor.


----------



## Almighty MoeBro Nation (Sep 7, 2021)

Legalion said:


> Plus the vax does not even work? ...That's a no lol


 CDC STUDY SHOWS UNVACCINATED PEOPLE ARE 29 TIMES MORE LIKELY TO BE HOSPITALIZED WITH COVID 

You do realize the vaccine wasn't created from scratch, right? Scientists have been studying coronaviruses for decades now
And just lul if you won't take it just to spite the libs. That's so unbelievably petty


----------



## pogoroooo (Sep 7, 2021)

I got it and the next day felt like total shit, fever and muscular pain all over my body. Had to took pain killers as the guys who administrate it suggest to. The next day though I felt perfectly normal. You should get it just to get your dad off of your ass, that's exactly what happened with me but in my case was my siblings who keep nagging me to get it.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 7, 2021)

pogoroooo said:


> I got it and the next day felt like total shit, fever and muscular pain all over my body. Had to took pain killers as the guys who administrate it suggest to. The next day though I felt perfectly normal. You should get it just to get your dad off of your ass, that's exactly what happened with me but in my case was my siblings who keep nagging me to get it.


And leave behind my mother and father when I inevitably die of a heart attack/blood clot?


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 7, 2021)

OH BOY IT'S ANOTHER RETARDED VACCINE THREAD, TIME TO PUT ON OUR RAINCOATS AND LOB BOTTLES OF PISS AT ONE ANOTHER


----------



## Not Really Here (Sep 7, 2021)

Don't be a fag, get the fast tracked Trump juice squirted into your body ASAP.



Need my long term effect trial subjects.


----------



## Blamo (Sep 7, 2021)

Of course. Just ask for a cocktail of all of them and take the boosters daily.


----------



## Some JERK (Sep 7, 2021)

Anyone who asks for medical advice on the 'Farms is a fucking idiot. Go ask someone who is legally responsible for the advice they give you.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 7, 2021)

Some JERK said:


> Anyone who asks for medical advice on the 'Farms is a fucking idiot. Go ask someone who is legally responsible for the advice they give you.


You mean those who cover up the vaccine deaths?


----------



## Legalion (Sep 7, 2021)

It may not of been, but the vax has made billions of $$$ and now there is "variant" bullshit and booster autism. You can see the pattern that this is being setup to be a mass subscription model for the world. I personally know of 3 people now who "tested positive for covid", post taking the stab... maybe the vax does something? But it definitely does not work as advertised and I am not putting that shit in my body and would not recommend it to anyone. Interesting article though, but why do they not point out the fact that the ones dying are either overweight, elderly, smokers or have heart problems? It is as if our modern lifestyle is a recipie for disaster and these people were all slowly killing themselves anyways...excpet the elderly but they are already very weak to other similar diseases and viruses. idk man I'm just giving my opinion to OP and I respect your opinion as well

@ Almighty MoeBro Nation


----------



## Some JERK (Sep 7, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> You mean those who cover up the vaccine deaths?


Those people may be doctors, but they're not _your _doctor. You'll find that a lot of the misinformation, politics, and anecdotal rumor BS evaporates when you could get your nutsack sued into outer-space for lying or giving someone advice that ultimately hurts them.


----------



## MagmaStalker (Sep 7, 2021)

Look at it like this. If it truly is only as dangerous a covid, then by taking it you are literally doubling the chance for a bad time.


----------



## Tom Myers (Sep 7, 2021)

My dad got the vaccine and also got covid a couple weeks ago. So I'd say maybe.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Sep 7, 2021)

If you are considering getting vaxxed only because of peer pressure and the need for validation ... Then you wholeheartedly deserve your "dumb" ratings and your possible Darwin Award.

Why is consulting  a doctor about injecting something into your body _not_ a go-to option for so many people?


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Sep 7, 2021)

Vaccinations and COVID-19 – Data for Israel
					

Israel has been vaccinating its population the fastest against COVID-19. Track how the pandemic in the country is evolving.




					ourworldindata.org
				



Our greatest ally and also one of the most vaccinated countries in the world, and the net effect seems to be... a somewhat reduced rate of hospitalization. A forecast for your fauci-ouchie future. I mean half off hospitalization isn't that bad but it's obviously not a fix. The cases continue despite the vaccine, so don't let them tell you your freedom is predicated upon your vaccination, they'll always have enough cases to justify whatever totalitarian measures they want to force through.

The vaccine is mostly a bandaid fix for the ills of obesity and old age, and for all other cases just a coping mechanism for the easily led. @InsolentGaylord, If you're living with your folks and they're in an at risk category you might consider doing it for their sake, but otherwise I wouldn't bother unless you're a fatty or cripple or something.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Sep 7, 2021)

Vaccines are for homos. I'm rawdoggin LIFE


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 7, 2021)

If you get the vaccine:

you're a fag
hahahahahahaha lmao
you're such a fag hahahahahahahahahahahaha
"ooh yes please daddy fauci, inject me with your cum serum" - literally you


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 7, 2021)

Get the vaccine, I want to see what it does to people so I can be sure it's safe.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 7, 2021)

The impression I get is the vaccine isn't seen as trustworthy to you guys either.


----------



## TurdEthics (Sep 7, 2021)

Assuming you're not a basement dwelling NEET, your own boss, or some extremist evangelical type, I would say get it.

Eventually it's going to be either absolutely required for you to go to work, or get ready to take COVID tests every week or two. And if you cough and/or sneeze get ready to be sent home from work for two weeks even if you test negative.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Sep 7, 2021)

I dunno, man, but my aunt has brain damage due to corona. And it's not like she was obese or unhealthy or old.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 7, 2021)

TurdEthics said:


> Assuming you're not a basement dwelling NEET, your own boss, or some extremist evangelical type, I would say get it.
> 
> Eventually it's going to be either absolutely required for you to go to work, or get ready to take COVID tests every week or two. And if you cough and/or sneeze get ready to be sent home from work for two weeks even if you test negative.


So basically it's a way for the elites to keep control of the population, if they step out of line, no Covid Vaccination for you.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Sep 7, 2021)

Flip a coin


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 7, 2021)

Cabelaz said:


> Weight the risks and make an intelligent decision based on if you consider yourself to be at risk and are exposed to it a lot.


> @InsolentGaylord
> intelligent






Personally, I don't care what he does. For the sake of his family, I'd say yes.


----------



## Weed Eater (Sep 7, 2021)

The survival rates of COVID are so high that it literally makes no sense for people to be getting vaccines anyway. The only people prone enough to die from this shit are either severely obese and refuse to lose weight because "health at every size!", or it's the really old geezers who already have preexisting medical conditions that could easily weaken them if they contracted COVID.

Guess what America, like with Sandy Hook, I don't care if random civilians end up dying. I don't know them, and I frankly don't care. I've had extended family die from this shit, guess what, they were mostly extremely old, already hanging off by a thread from their lives. I don't care how morbid/sociopathic it is of me not to care about these people. *Shit happens, oh well.* Forcing the rest of us who are healthy, or healthy enough to fight this without medical intervention, to get the vaccine just to protect someone's grammy from dying a year or two earlier not only is unconstitutional, but frankly, Orwellian.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 7, 2021)

imagine unironically being pressured into getting an unvetted mystery serum injected into your veins to fight off a chinese virus despite a 99.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% survival rate because soyjacks on the internet will be very mean to you and leave you mean stickers if you dont take it  hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 7, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> imagine unironically being pressured into getting an unvetted mystery serum injected into your veins to fight off a chinese virus despite a 99.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% survival rate because soyjacks on the internet will be very mean to you and leave you mean stickers if you dont take it  hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


I'm just losing my mind due to what my father is saying and the fact I don't feel comfortable interacting with others in public anymore because of this virus and the vaccine passport shit.

I am bothered by how many Vaccine activists would boast about getting the vaccine and then dying shortly after. 









						Jason Maurer: 45-year-old Ohio bartender tells world "shut up and get your vaccine," dead five weeks after second Moderna mRNA shot - The COVID Blog
					

Mr. Jason Bryan Maurer mocked hydroxychloroquine, mocked Christians and virtue signaled until his last day after receiving the Moderna shots.




					thecovidblog.com


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Sep 7, 2021)

When the least trustworthy and most insidious people in the world are demanding we get the vaccine *or else*, it gives me no peace of mind. I would trust Chantal for dieting advice before trusting the US government and globalists to tell me what's good for me, for at least you have *absolute certainty* that Chantal's advice is 100% incorrect.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 7, 2021)

I encourage you to find the COVID (mrna) vaccine thread. There is a mod there that talks to people in a mature measured way which is a FAR cry from your elected official/ Fauci.
Here are the questions you should ask yourself:
1. Are you overweight, or have any other illnesses? If yes go to YOUR DOCTOR.
2. Is your work around people that are vulnerable? If yes go to YOUR DOCTOR.
3. Is anyone in your family with those conditions? If yes got to YOUR DOCTOR.
Do not let us decide what you should do. Read and then read some more. Above else talk to your doctor.


----------



## Revo (Sep 7, 2021)

> Edit: Why am I getting "Dumb" for this?


Because you asked for it.


----------



## Figger Naggot (Sep 7, 2021)

Ron, is that you?


----------



## Elaine Miller (Sep 7, 2021)

Part of the issue here is that it’s very hard to actually make up your mind based on the ‘facts’ out there.
On the one hand you have pro vaccination people who will just tell you that the vaccine is perfect and sugar coat and or lie about any deaths/illnesses associated with people who got the vaccine
And on the other hand you have anti vaccination people magnifying conspiracy theories and what happens if you take the vaccine.
The entire problem is that people on both sides are putting out vast amounts of misinformation so I’d say it’s nearly impossible for you to actually get a picture of whether the vaccine would be a good or bad thing to take. 
Personally I believe that if you’re ever unsure about anything - just don’t do it.
With the anti-vax and pro-vax people a-logging about the vaccine all over the internet, you’ll never actually get legitimate data. But I do think it’s interesting to note down that a lot of the vaccines that are currently available, don’t protect you against the recent Covid variants. Which brings you to the question of is it worth getting a shot of something fairly new if it protects you against some variants of a potentially dangerous virus?


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Sep 7, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I am bothered by how many Vaccine activists would boast about getting the vaccine and then dying shortly after.


That's all just sociopathic theater though. And both sides of the vaccine faggotry are doing this: cherry-picking examples where outspoken vax/anti-vax proponents end up dying in immediate and ironic ways, and then laughing about it. The callous disregard for the lives of our fellow man (on both sides) has been one of the shittiest things to come from this pandemic.


----------



## Tranimal Farm (Sep 7, 2021)

better question, if you did, and regardless of whether you think its safe or not, would you secretly resent your father for pressuring you into doing so?


----------



## Almighty MoeBro Nation (Sep 7, 2021)

Legalion said:


> I personally know of 3 people now who "tested positive for covid", post taking the stab... maybe the vax does something? But it definitely does not work as advertised and I am not putting that shit in my body and would not recommend it to anyone


The vaccine doesn't work like that. It doesn't just magically prevent the virus from entering your body. It just prevents you from experiencing any serious symptoms. That's why politicians are so anal about you masking despite already getting the jab. That way you can't spread it to anyone who didn't. That's why everyone should ideally get vaccinated if they can



Legalion said:


> why do they not point out the fact that the ones dying are either overweight, elderly, smokers or have heart problems? It is as if our modern lifestyle is a recipie for disaster and these people were all slowly killing themselves anyways...excpet the elderly but they are already very weak to other similar diseases and viruses


Four million people have died worldwide and we've had nearly 200 million cases. That's fucking insane. We can't just throw our hands up and pretend like this isn't a big deal. Even if it has a low mortality rate it still takes up hospital space and is a huge disruption to our livelihoods

If you guys don't want to get the jab then that's fine but don't be surprised when society doesn't want to deal with your bullshit and forces you to mask in public


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 7, 2021)

So this is another COVID discussion thread?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 7, 2021)

How about talking to your doctor about this?


----------



## Peru oso donas (Sep 7, 2021)

ahh, so you are indeed a /pol/ stereotype, i thought for a sec you where capable of having independent thought from your glowpot hivemind, to i have to give you props, that you in fact know what sarcasm is.


----------



## Overcast (Sep 7, 2021)

@Almighty MoeBro Nation

I'll never understand the whole "but this many people died" argument as it is. There are nearly eight *billion* people on this planet. Four million is barely scratching the surface. Plus the case numbers don't really matter as much as how many people actually died. Not to mention said cases can range anywhere from mild to severe, so it's not an accurate way of determining how deadly it is. How infectious it is definitely, but not deadly.

I'm sorry if someone close to you died from or was negatively affected by the virus. If any of my family died from the virus, I would mourn for them. I still however, would stand by my beliefs regarding this whole thing. The mask and vaccine mandates are not justified and both should be a choice for the individual. Forcing someone to do either is unethical.

As for the OP. Do what you think is right. You are your own individual. Do not let people pressure you either way.


----------



## Almighty MoeBro Nation (Sep 7, 2021)

Overcast said:


> @Almighty MoeBro Nation
> 
> I'll never understand the whole "but this many people died" argument as it is. There are nearly eight *billion* people on this planet. Four million is barely scratching the surface. Plus the case numbers don't really matter as much as how many people actually died. Not to mention said cases can range anywhere from mild to severe, so it's not an accurate way of determining how deadly it is. How infectious it is definitely, but not deadly.
> 
> ...


Pause for a moment and try to vividly picture yourself standing next to four million dead bodies. That's nearly a thousand 9/11's

Yeah, it's small compared to the total world population but it's heartbreaking that so many people had to suffer through this shit. Call me MATI or whatever. It just infuriates me that people won't take this more seriously. If you're not going to vaccinate then you have no right to throw a bitchfit when your local restaurant tries to social distance you. Vaccines don't kill millions of people and they certainly don't shut down the world economy.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 7, 2021)

> Pause for a moment and try to vividly picture yourself standing next to four million dead bodies. That's nearly a thousand 9/11's
> 
> Yeah, it's small compared to the total world population but it's heartbreaking that so many people had to suffer through this shit. Call me MATI or whatever. It just infuriates me that people won't take this more seriously. If you're not going to vaccinate then you have no right to throw a bitchfit when your local restaurant tries to social distance you. Vaccines don't kill millions of people and they certainly don't shut down the world economy.


The left is to blame for this climate though, they've made it clear for years how much they'd love to fucking murder you over a difference of opinion as well as lying to everyone's faces and gaslighting them constantly, then they turn around and say "ok guys, please mask up and get the vaccine" and surprise surprise, people aren't exactly trusting of them, why should they be? Why shouldn't people assume this is some kind of plot against us? We did it their way, we voted the nice, smiling black man into office and it led to a climate where they'd love to see white America rotting in a ditch, so they ain't exactly earned people's trust, it's no fucking wonder we have an environment where whatever the left says, people are going to do the opposite, we got stabbed in the back, plain and simple, so why should we ever trust or do what the left wants us to do ever again?

If we didn't live in such a hyper politized and polarized climate, which again, is the left's fault, then we wouldn't be in this state.


----------



## Almighty MoeBro Nation (Sep 7, 2021)

@Dom Cruise 
Vaccination has NEVER been a left/right issue. Both Biden and Trump have told their bases repeatedly to get the shot
Avoiding a potentially life saving medication to own the libs is literally Q-tier petty bullshit


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Sep 7, 2021)

After I got mine, they let me pet a dog. So


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 7, 2021)

Almighty MoeBro Nation said:


> @Dom Cruise
> Vaccination has NEVER been a left/right issue. Both Biden and Trump have told their bases repeatedly to get the shot
> Avoiding a potentially life saving medication to own the libs is literally Q-tier petty bullshit


It shouldn't be, but the left has gone hard on demanding people wear masks and get the vaccine, this same left who it's been proven that all the worst stereotypes and accusations about them are true, they really do hate America, they really do hate white people and they really do hate Christianity, so why should the rest of America trust them?

This is proof _why _this polarization was foolish though, if America was going to survive we needed to be a country that could come together to tackle major threats like this, but we've been so bitterly divided that we can't even agree on basic fucking reality anymore (ie gender and all that)


----------



## Almighty MoeBro Nation (Sep 7, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> It shouldn't be, but the left has gone hard on demanding people wear masks and get the vaccine, this same left who it's been proven that all the worst stereotypes and accusations about them are true, they really do hate America, they really do hate white people and they really do hate Christianity, so why should the rest of America trust them?
> 
> This is proof _why _this polarization was foolish though, if America was going to survive we needed to be a country that could come together to tackle major threats like this, but we've been so bitterly divided that we can't even agree on basic fucking reality anymore (ie gender and all that)


I disagree with the leftist stuff but your second point is right. We had a serious chance to show the world that, when push comes to shove, America can stand strong in crisis and we blew it. No, we didn't just blow it, we beat it to death with a lead pipe. America deserves whatever happens to it in the future.

Anyway this thread is getting derailed hard
TLDR OP Just get the fucking Vaccine. Consult with your doctor if you're worried. Be skeptical about everything you read on the internet


----------



## Phantom_FUZZ (Sep 7, 2021)

You shouldn't be coming to a internet forum for medical advice dude. If you don't have a family doctor, or a doctor you can trust, go see a few and then make an informed decision. We are not doctors and neither is your dad. Please people stop listening to social media in order to make medical decisions!


----------



## Vingle (Sep 7, 2021)

I'm not getting the vaccine, because I don't trust governments, big pharma and all that jazz. We saw how the swineflu vaccine went. Not the same vaccine, but I'm sure something will show up with rushed vaccines. Which it already has.

Even though the FDA is going to approve the vaccine, I'm still skeptical. Because the FDA isn't to be trusted. I'm more into skincare, but the FDA is responsible to approve skincare ingredients too. The FDA still hasn't approved newer and more effective chemical filters for sunscreen as an example. Which is approved of in the EU.
Talc is iffy to buy anything of in USA, because it's much stricter to purify it in the EU too.

The vaccine doesn't even work on the newer variations of covid. @Almighty MoeBro Nation  is very on about the vaccine is only to make symptoms less strong, but how do we know if they wouldn't get strong symptoms anyway?
We were promised an effective vaccine, but this is what we get and pro-vaxers seem to accept it just to spite the "evil anti-vaxers". Nobody is not taking the vaccine to spite libtards, as you seem to wish for. But libtards are one who are taking the vaccine to spite people, and I see much more bullying of the ones who does not take it than opposite.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 8, 2021)

What's the point...we are all gonna die anyway. 

The vaccine will kill many people and so will covid. Who gives a shit...


----------



## Mrs Paul (Sep 8, 2021)

Just where are you "hearing" all of this bullshit?  I've heard of a lot more people who've died after getting Covid than they have of the vaccine.

If it were just about one person, I wouldn't give a shit.  But since the decision to vaccinate affects everyone, then anti-vaxxers piss me off.  How else did we wipe out smallpox, for fuck's sake?  It sure as hell wasn't from "personal choice".


----------



## Almighty MoeBro Nation (Sep 8, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> What's the point...we are all gonna die anyway.
> 
> The vaccine will kill many people and so will covid. Who gives a shit...


What compels antivax retards to lie about literally everything? Vaccine complications and covid deaths aren't in any way comparable. It's the difference between a mountain and a molehill

I doubt your fellow countrymen appreciate having their life expectancy cut in half but who cares since "we're all gonna die anyways lulz"


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 9, 2021)

Mrs Paul said:


> Just where are you "hearing" all of this bullshit?  I've heard of a lot more people who've died after getting Covid than they have of the vaccine.
> 
> If it were just about one person, I wouldn't give a shit.  But since the decision to vaccinate affects everyone, then anti-vaxxers piss me off.  How else did we wipe out smallpox, for fuck's sake?  It sure as hell wasn't from "personal choice".



It's not wiping out anything and it's not like Smallpox. It's more like the flu. 

It also isn't the same kind of Vaccine as Smallpox and is relatively new (at least for mass consumption) technology.


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Sep 9, 2021)

I feel like pointing out again that current occupancy in ICUs is still mostly from the unvaccinated, and its not even a 2 for 1 thing. Its several orders of magnitudes compared to those in the ICU who did get vaccinated.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 9, 2021)

Mullti Port RDRAM said:


> I feel like pointing out again that current occupancy in ICUs is still mostly from the unvaccinated, and its not even a 2 for 1 thing. Its several orders of magnitudes compared to those in the ICU who did get vaccinated.



I am not sure if that info is trustworthy or not. I legit can't believe anything I hear.


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Sep 9, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I am not sure if that info is trustworthy or not. I legit can't believe anything I hear.


Well, I don't know what to tell you. These are the only numbers we have. I'm going to recommend like everyone else here, to go talk to your doctor about this.

And I tried to find a site with collated data from all the states on ICU occupancy and vaccination rates within, its a mess. Some city/state health departments carry it, most don't, JHU doesn't have a centralized dashboard either.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 9, 2021)

Brittany Jouppi: 23-year-old Florida woman suffers nine seizures in 24 hours, severe neurological trauma, hospitalized five times in four weeks since Pfizer mRNA injection - The COVID Blog
					

Brittany Jouppi knew her life was very different less than 24 hours after the Pfizer MRNA injection. A good day now is one without a seizure.




					thecovidblog.com
				












						Clive Haddon: 74-year-old Australian man dies in hospital after doctors refuse to treat him for AstraZeneca blood clots - The COVID Blog
					

Clive Haddon was tossed around between 3 hospitals as he endured urinary tract blood clots, a stroke, excruciating pain and ultimately death.




					thecovidblog.com
				












						Rosette Kyarikunda: Uganda fifth-year medical student says "this vaccine wants to take my life," dead 14 days after AstraZeneca viral vector DNA injection - The COVID Blog
					

Rosette Kyarikunda only received the injections because the government required it, but the school said it was "voluntary." She is now dead.




					thecovidblog.com


----------



## Almighty MoeBro Nation (Sep 9, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Brittany Jouppi: 23-year-old Florida woman suffers nine seizures in 24 hours, severe neurological trauma, hospitalized five times in four weeks since Pfizer mRNA injection - The COVID Blog
> 
> 
> Brittany Jouppi knew her life was very different less than 24 hours after the Pfizer MRNA injection. A good day now is one without a seizure.
> ...


Wow. 3 people of 160 million have suffered complications. Nice silver bullet. And from a totally unbiased source too.
The same people who obsess over a 99% survival rate will turn around and freak out about a vaccine with a 99.99% rate.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 9, 2021)

Almighty MoeBro Nation said:


> Wow. 3 people of 160 million have suffered complications. Nice silver bullet. And from a totally unbiased source too.
> The same people who obsess over a 99% survival rate will turn around and freak out about a vaccine with a 99.99% rate.


So why need to censor information about it then?


----------



## Samir (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm beginning to think OP might not actually want reasons to get the covid vaccine and this is just a semi-decent bait thread


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 10, 2021)

Samir said:


> I'm beginning to think OP might not actually want reasons to get the covid vaccine and this is just a semi-decent bait thread



To be fair you can't trust anyone these days.


----------



## Jerry Maguire (Sep 10, 2021)

I didn't get it, because I don't want to be a part of an extended medical trial. I relatively /fit/ and healthy, I'm not worried


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Sep 10, 2021)

Congratulations @InsolentGaylord you've managed to make two vaccine shitflinging threads in the same week, with people taking the bait each time


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 10, 2021)

Do *not* get the vaccine. If you do, you will become *gay*, and also* retarded. *


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm not getting the vaccine, because I'm based.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 10, 2021)

I got the vaccine and I became a sperg on Kiwi Farms
dont' do my mistake


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Sep 10, 2021)

You have a greater chance of dying from covid than you have of dying from the vaccine. About the mutation part, here's what you should consider: if you are vaccinated and get a mutated variant that can beat the vaccine, you'll still have much lower chances of getting a more severe illness instead of getting no symptoms or symptoms similar to the common cold. 
With that said, if you indeed do get adverse side effects from the vaccine, instead of sperging about it, go to your fucking doctor and report the side effects. If you want to be extra sure, getting tested for possible allergies is a smart idea, just so you're more informed. 
Now, whether you should get vaxxed or not, it ultimately depends on many factors. If you like going to bars and wherever there are large groups of people, getting vaxxed is a good idea. If you are more of a hikikomori type of person you could skip the vax for now. Perhaps waiting for the vaccine to be refined further and adapted for new variants could also be a good idea. In any case, you should respect the epidemiologic measures in place where you live and take other even non enforced precautions. 
If you have some medical conditions that would enable rona to spread your ass cheeks wide open, you should definitely get the vaccine.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 10, 2021)

I am a Neet type who lives with parents, so I guess I am the Hikikomori type?


----------



## Naturally (Sep 10, 2021)

Not getting the vaccine - COVID's not harmful enough on paper, there's not enough data on the vaccines, it's 100% being pushed for weird political reasons - but I'm getting in better shape, dropping weight, eating healthier just for general "it's a good idea" reasons.

I would love to see some data on what did a better job of protecting someone from COVID: getting vaccinated, or not being obese.


----------



## AfghanBlue (Sep 10, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> It doesn't matter, Reddit is already justifying bringing back lobotomies as punishment for wrong think.


Lobotomies never went away. They still happen, just a lot more rarely now.


----------



## TinkerTimmy (Sep 10, 2021)

Vaccine is a red herring. For me it's the context surrounding it. Corporations seem to control the west by some means, our politicians are useless and never seem to change anything meaningful. I have never had an innate trust that the Big Bois of the world have our best interests at heart. For the same reason I do not trust the CCP I do not trust our own systems. There has never been a mass purge of western governments by other good politicians within them. Who killed JFK? That story was never solved and instead quickly hurried away. Google results are becoming more and more regulated, websites are changing their designs to make it harder for normal users to communicate with one another.

Corporations have expanded way past what would be considered monopolies, but nothing seems to get done. What is paralyzing our politicians in this way? Our money is worthless pieces of steel and paper/plastic, NObody talks to their neighbors. I could go on but my laptop is going to die

If our leaders of the world really wanted to be good leaders they would recognize that their behavior looks extremely (as the zoomers would put it) *SUS *and would do what they could to make the system more decentralized and open so the citizens can start trusting again. But they don't, they play everyone against everyone else and then expect you to trust them.

Not because I believe I am smarter or more correct than anyone else, I find the behaviour of the western governments suspicious and it's my right to find them this way. Until they gain it back it will stay that way. A democracy is meant to be comprised of the people, and not a network of wealthy individuals and broadcasting systems seemingly aimed to cause as much distress and disorder within the nation they are functionally to governing.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Sep 10, 2021)

"Are you going to take the retard juice? What are you, a retard?" t. some guy in ukraine idk


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Sep 10, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> I am a Neet type who lives with parents, so I guess I am the Hikikomori type?


If that's true then it's literally in your rational interest to just not get the vaccine. 

Not even kidding or being facetious. If your chances of catching COVID are minuscule, because they're contingent on the equally-minuscule amount of human contact you have bringing you into proximity with a coof-spreader, then you're just taking unnecessary risk by getting the vaccine (even if that risk is arguably small, it's still nonzero). And you can't be fired from a job you don't have, or ostracized from a community that you're not a part of. You do you, buddy.


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 10, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> If that's true then it's literally in your rational interest to just not get the vaccine.
> 
> Not even kidding or being facetious. If your chances of catching COVID are minuscule, because they're contingent on the equally-minuscule amount of human contact you have bringing you into proximity with a coof-spreader, then you're just taking unnecessary risk by getting the vaccine (even if that risk is arguably small, it's still nonzero). And you can't be fired from a job you don't have, or ostracized from a community that you're not a part of. You do you, buddy.


What about my parents? They are both vaccinated.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Sep 10, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> What about my parents? They are both vaccinated.


What _about_ your parents?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Sep 10, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> What _about_ your parents?


Catching it from them. I mean that's why my father wants to get me vaccinated.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Sep 10, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Catching it from them. I mean that's why my father wants to get me vaccinated.


So just stay away from them if they're all covid-y. Actually probably try to limit the amount of time you interact with your birthing team in general, I'd say. Limit it to mainly tendies procurement.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Sep 11, 2021)

I got j+j, suffered a million blood clots and died, im writing this from hell


----------



## Obie (Sep 11, 2021)

If you're non-white, especially Jewish, I highly recommend you get vaxxed. But if you're white, I'd strongly urge you not to.

P.S. Don't come the raw prawn with me for my being racist. I was born that way.


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Sep 24, 2021)

Naturally said:


> Not getting the vaccine - COVID's not harmful enough on paper, there's not enough data on the vaccines, it's 100% being pushed for weird political reasons - but I'm getting in better shape, dropping weight, eating healthier just for general "it's a good idea" reasons.
> 
> I would love to see some data on what did a better job of protecting someone from COVID: getting vaccinated, or not being obese.


I agree, more detailed data about covid deaths would definitely benefit everyone, and would also be a great repair resource for those who are still to decide if they'll get vaxxed or not. But all vaccines in the west, so not the Chink and Soviet Russian vaccine, were only enrolled after passing Phase 3 trials, which is the normal practice. And of course, there was already usable information from the og SARS virus and not to mention modern supercomputers that also undoubtedly helped and are helping in other fields.


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 24, 2021)

Don't be a fucking sheep.


----------



## LazloChalos (Sep 24, 2021)

"I'm getting pressured" you say, so you come here and ask us for... what? Validation?

If you are thinking about it but aren't sure just flip a fucking coin and be done with it.

Have some fun, I got the shot at a Target, went around and got some alkaseltzer and when I got to my friend's house and they asked how I felt I said "fine" then I popped two tabs in my mouth and started flailing about foaming at the mouth.

Almost called an ambulance for me, good times.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Oct 10, 2021)

AfghanBlue said:


> Lobotomies never went away. They still happen, just a lot more rarely now.



and they use lasers from what I recall


----------



## Cuckoman (Oct 11, 2021)

The longer you remain unvaccinated  the longer restrictions will remain in place for all the annoying faggots.


----------



## Liber Pater (Oct 11, 2021)

Do everything you can to not comply with any (((public health measures))) globohomo tries to force on you. If enough people do this, we can break their power.
If you decided to get vaxxed by the time you read this, then at least don't get the boosters.
Also, don't wear masks and don't get tested (unless you are mandated to regularly get tested for a workplace vaccine exemption and need the income). Not because masks or tests will kill you, but because compliance empowers these "people."
There are also ways to get around vax mandates for air travel (in the US, at least), if that is what you are worried about. There are ways of getting around most if not all vax mandates in the US, for that matter.


----------



## Grub (Oct 11, 2021)

You know that soft squishy grey matter inside your thick, fat wrapped skull? fucking use it. This whole pandemic bullshit exists almost entirely because people seem to forget they have brains that allow them to think without needing to listen to what some other fumb mother fucker tells them to think. That's why you have a fucking brain. Assess the facts and fucking come to your own conclusions as to whether you're old, fat or diabetic enough to need this shit or not.


----------



## Cuckoman (Dec 26, 2021)

Grub said:


> You know that soft squishy grey matter inside your thick, fat wrapped skull? fucking use it. This whole pandemic bullshit exists almost entirely because people seem to forget they have brains that allow them to think without needing to listen to what some other fumb mother fucker tells them to think. That's why you have a fucking brain. Assess the facts and fucking come to your own conclusions as to whether you're old, fat or diabetic enough to need this shit or not.


Too many fucking words.
Simple:
Longer we have low waxx rates, the longer borders will be closed.
If borders are closed forever, everyone celebrates/


suck cock faggot


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Dec 26, 2021)

Do what you feel is best - your body, your choice. Just know you have to live with whatever decision you make.


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 26, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> Do what you feel is best - your body, your choice. Just know you have to live with whatever decision you make.


This. Whatever you decide, don't turn into a faggot to people around you over it. No one likes a branch covidian or a deathvax sperg, both are cunts who should get the rope.

And yes, you can change your mind later, that's fine. Don't want the vax and then later do, cool. Take the vax and then decide not to take the boosters for whatever reason, that's also fine. It should be your choice when it comes to your medical history. Just don't be a cunt about it.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Dec 26, 2021)

If you think you're at risk of developing complications, have significant comorbidities or other health issues, it certainly wouldn't hurt.  I wouldn't get it just to get it, though...there are risks with any medical treatment.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Dec 27, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> Everyone is literally just going to die from global warming anyways with or without the vaccine.



when though? will there still be fentanyl and xanax until the final day too?


----------



## Porker LeVance (Dec 27, 2021)

I have a few traits that made me at a higher risk for hospitalization for COVID. I'm not overweight though. I got 2 doses of Pfizer and have felt good about the decision. I might get a booster. I've read about people who have died on ventilators who begged to get vaccinated once they were really sick but had to be told it was too late. Sounds like a very miserable way to die. Then again, not everyone dies or gets really sick. Some people have long term effects from catching Covid, so that's another thing to consider, the possibility of your life changing forever if you get it. The risks of the vaccine are very low, but people are still scared of vaccines with no real basis or evidence. Lots of vaccine fear campaigns have been going for almost 40 years.


----------



## updoot farmer (Dec 27, 2021)

Make up your own mind, and stop outsourcing your thinking to birdwatching and basketweaving communities. Just because you're afraid of making a decision because you fear the possible regret of going the wrong way, just because you don't want to make a decision without the approval of a mass audience, just because, you, the OP, are a faggot, doesn't mean you don't have the capability to make decisions all by yourself.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 28, 2021)

honestly you're probably more likely to die from tripping over your own shoelaces than to die from the vaccine.
either way, it's that or the risk of dying from the coof, but more people could die from the latter. pick your poison i guess.


----------

